# Strange egg.



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep getting this egg, and sadly, so far can't figure out who is throwing it. I took in a hen that wasn't laying yet, that have survived a dog attack, so, thinking it might be her. Anyone ever have this, will it correct itself?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many have there been? And have you noticed any change?

It almost looks like the eggs is not moving along smoothly for the calcium to enclose the egg. 

I'll see if I can find anything with an explanation about why this is happening.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Body checked eggs, this is an egg that has been cracked in the shell gland pouch and then repaired before lay. (found this description on an UK site, it might have Poultry Site.)

I didn't come up with any pics that come any where near yours. But, when I first saw your pic I thought that the egg had been cracked and then repaired some how.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Body checked eggs, this is an egg that has been cracked in the shell gland pouch and then repaired before lay. (found this description on an UK site, it might have Poultry Site.) I didn't come up with any pics that come any where near yours. But, when I first saw your pic I thought that the egg had been cracked and then repaired some how.


 I think it is all her eggs so far. There have been about 10 of these so far. Some are actually cracked, and she lays those in the run or the floor of the coop. Every now and then she leaves one in the nest. They are as if cracked and repaired.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't dig deeply in to this phenomena but the little I did see suggested uterus (shell gland pouch) defects and/or injury. There were a couple of mentions of too much calcium but those related to calcium clumps scattered randomly on the outer shell. Not anything like what you're seeing. 

Have you candled these eggs at all? It looks as though the egg also might have thin spots of shell. You can easily see it when candling in a dark room.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Its more than excessive calcium levels, havent ever seen it at that level before


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Gonna candle one in a minute, if it is the hen I think it is, she was attacked several months ago, has a little of a crooked tail. There were several that were due to start laying at the same time, that is why I am not certain, but have strong suspicions. I am going to separate her this weekend, and see if indeed it is her. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are two pics.


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

the strangest thing iv'e seen in my life????


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow that is very interesting thank you for sharing so we all can learn!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's even weirder than I thought it would be. 

At least her body is repairing the cracks so she doesn't end up with one ruptured inside of her.

You don't have to pull her. Place three or four drops of food coloring in her vent, when she lays the egg the color will transfer to it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robin416 said:


> That's even weirder than I thought it would be. At least her body is repairing the cracks so she doesn't end up with one ruptured inside of her. You don't have to pull her. Place three or four drops of food coloring in her vent, when she lays the egg the color will transfer to it.


ok. Will see if I can do that today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many breeders use that trick for identifying what hen laid what egg so they know who is producing the best chicks. 

Is she still giving those strange eggs?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Many breeders use that trick for identifying what hen laid what egg so they know who is producing the best chicks. Is she still giving those strange eggs?


yep. It seems to be the only type she lays. But, the person I took her from wants her back, so, she will not be a cull at least.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Why does he want her back?? Thats a very interesting phenomenon u got yourself there Id want to keep her awhile and learn some stuff. Have you tried personally researching things such as this?


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here check this out

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/01/how-hen-makes-egg-egg-oddities.html?m=1


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Rancher96 said:


> Why does he want her back?? Thats a very interesting phenomenon u got yourself there Id want to keep her awhile and learn some stuff. Have you tried personally researching things such as this?


I can't keep her because sometimes she lays the egg in the nest, then I have to clean the nest. My choice, see if they wanted her back, find a home for her, or cull. They wanted her back. In the reality of space, I have to sometimes make decisions that are in the best interest of the flock, and our pocketbook. :-(


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

I see, thats too bad. Well at least you wont have that problem anymore!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What breed laid that?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Easter Egger. And it was her, the one that had been attacked by a dog when she was younger.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Craziness. Please let us know if it happens again. Never seen that before.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

This is every egg she lays.


----------

